# WHAT DO YOU HAVE PAIRED?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

just curious to what you guys have got paired at the moment, and what you hope to get in your litters?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I currently have 7 Silver or white does paired to silver or white bucks, 6 cham or cham satin does paired to cham or cham satin bucks, 3 pairs of brokens paired... I'm hoping for WINNERS!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

And i'm sure you'll get them sam...
i have a siamese doe in with a blue buck... hoping to start off a new line of blue point sia. Got a satin pew cream based doe in with a siamese buck hoping for some satin himmys and satin sia and i have my choc fox in with my chinchilla buck no idea there so nice surprise's hopefully.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We will very shortly be pairing a RY with an umarked brindle satin angora fox... then later, manx banded black tan with a broken black


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have only a couple litters paired at the moment because I'm moving in less than 3 weeks. I have a silver paired with a PEW doe a PEW paired with some blacks that carry PEW.



JustMouse said:


> We will very shortly be pairing a RY with an umarked brindle satin angora fox...


I'm curious as to why somebody would do this?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Every available mouse and I'm hoping for a winner at Harrogate.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Only Dutch at the moment, all of my litters for Harrogate have already been born! I have litters of tans, Dutch and Abyssinian at the moment, my fingers are also crossed for Harrogate!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I have paired up three splashed bucks with a couple of himis and sealpoints. Most of my litters, (black and sealpoint) have already grown up and are ready for the next mouse show (Exorodent) in december.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

you guys have nice pairings.i only have one paired at the moment and thats argente doe and dove tan satin buck, any idea guys what i might get?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Argente and dove (tan) and maybe more (like champagne) depending on what they carry. If the doe carries satin some of the pups may be satin.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks siam


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I currently have a dove satin paired with a dove.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats what i wanted to do hemlock but i dont have a dove doe


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pairing up (within the next few days) Some females with males to create hopefully some better curled Astrex mice in time to be shown at the Harrogate show (;

Fingers crossed for some PEW Astrex longhaired! It's what i'm wanting..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Megzilla said:


> I'm pairing up (within the next few days) Some females with males to create hopefully some better curled Astrex mice in time to be shown at the Harrogate show (;
> 
> Fingers crossed for some PEW Astrex longhaired! It's what i'm wanting..


you are cutting it very fine for Harrogate.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I've put them in today. Thing is, I have to do it so they're about 5 weeks old for the show, otherwise their curls will start dropping :/ and I know that they have to be old enough to leave their mother to be shown- what age would be the youngest they can be shown?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

technically when they are weaned.They can be disqualified if the judge thinks they are to young and the younger they are the less likely it is they will win.It's probably best to go on size and appearance but certainly anything under 5 weeks is best not shown.The down side of astrex.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I showed 2 mice last weekend that were just six weeks, and tbh i would have liked them to be another week older.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> I have only a couple litters paired at the moment because I'm moving in less than 3 weeks. I have a silver paired with a PEW doe a PEW paired with some blacks that carry PEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were just trying to pair our nicely furred animals together to start creating angoras with more size. However, our doe just died, seemingly with no cause. So we're holding off breeding for now.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

SarahC said:


> technically when they are weaned.They can be disqualified if the judge thinks they are to young and the younger they are the less likely it is they will win.It's probably best to go on size and appearance but certainly anything under 5 weeks is best not shown.The down side of astrex.


The Astrex litters i've had, they're the largest i've ever seen! Ask Phil, I think he was a bit shocked when he heard they were only 5 weeks old. The adults I have are larger than any of my other show types.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> I showed 2 mice last weekend that were just six weeks, and tbh i would have liked them to be another week older.


I showed the broken at 5 weeks and won with it.It does depend on the individual mouse and variety.Dutch are expected to be on the small side.If you look in this months show report for Swindon you will see that the judge commented on a cham tan that I entered with nothing more than"very young".I shall know in future that for that judge a 6 week old mouse will get nowhere despite being fit and of good colour.Another day and judge it may have been a different case.The judge at Sowood thought the pearls were to young,not in terms of it being detrimental to the mouses health but in terms of coat coming through and having a chance of winning.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Megzilla said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > technically when they are weaned.They can be disqualified if the judge thinks they are to young and the younger they are the less likely it is they will win.It's probably best to go on size and appearance but certainly anything under 5 weeks is best not shown.The down side of astrex.
> ...


then it will be fine.Good luck with them.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

If they are like the little chunkers you showed me at Swindon they are a decent size for a variety noted for being runty. Dont expect too much from them at the show as they are gonna be up against stiff competition there. Good luck though .


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

THey should be the same size or possibly bigger  I'm looking forward to breeding them to those PEWs! I'm not expecting anything to happen with them haha, I know they need a lot of work and I'm no where near my goal. I just want to show for the first time for the experience and to have a good day


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

PEW buck
















with Silver 








and Splashed Rex









then Black buck








to a Silver 









Not much but I'm excited for it. Looking for doves and silvers out of the two silver does then probably just rex from the splashed doe


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

Bryana said:


> PEW buck


do you have tiny hands? cos this mouse looks MASSIVE!


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

He is massive (;


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have 9 in the nest out of a black and himi crossing

Broken Chocolate and Himi
Golden Agouti and Himi

and will be putting a blue tan back in with the himi after she is done nannying for the black

(especially since my bf told me he wasnt mad at my so called "oopsie" lol and told me to keep all the babies) buahahaha men always fall for the cute little baby animals


----------

